# DIY headband?



## idlejam (Mar 10, 2010)

Just ordered a Quark AA2 + prism (free) + extra 123 body. I intend on using the light while backpacking and wanted to have the prism kit w/diffuser for something to have around camp for cooking, etc.  Upon reading some reviews it sounds like the head strap that comes with the prism kit may not be the greatest, especially for larger heads.

What that brought to mind was the idea of perhaps making my own headband. The construction would be very simple, especially with a sewing machine and some simple plastic buckles for adjustability. 

My idea was to have a couple of attachments points. 


One on the front for the light with the prism configuration and short 123 body so that the body can pivot up and down; this would be the same as the front loop on the included strap from 4sevens.
On one side of the head (around the ear area) would be a second longer attachment point for the light pointing forward, or perhaps a pair of them in line with each other but slightly spaced apart so that the longer light in the 2AA body (without the prism) could point forward, but not flop around much.
 The final attachment point would be on the opposite side, around the other ear. This one would be angled slightly downwards to either have the light point down a little, or allow the headband itself to be worn at a more upwards angle (which seems more natural to me) while having the light point forward.



A couple questions come to mind.


 Any thoughts/suggestions on what kind of elastic/fabric to use for the straps? My first thought was that regular elastic from a fabric store may stretch too easily, but something like neoprene may not stretch enough. I haven't gone to the store to check yet, so I may well be wrong. 
 Has anybody made a DIY headband? If so, how did you do it, and how did it turn out? Any pointers?


----------



## hopkins (Mar 10, 2010)

The fabric stores have all sorts. Double it, and use a zig zag stitch for a robust
headband if needed.

Older headlamp head bands that have lost some of the stretchiness
can be rejuvenated this way also by replacement.

Good luck

We always like to see pictures; post one of your creation if possible.

cheers


----------



## vaska (Mar 10, 2010)

Almost all traditional headbands use upside-down-strings design, that is not really comfortable on the head. Some better design can be found if one look at scandinavian Mila and Silva.
Maybe you'll be interested in this made of computer mouse carpet like this

If you want a pattern of this headgear, just choose should it be Corel, AutoCad or Illustrator.


----------



## bennysan (Mar 10, 2010)

This DIY works OK for short time "headlamp" use : www.benvelo.com/flashlightholder.htm ,
it also lets you attach the flashlight on other places when you don't want it on your head.


----------



## jankj (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd have a look at the nitecore D10 headband. Of course it is more revarding to make one yourself, but this one is quite good. You can use it as inspiration, or you can easily use it as basis for some modifications to suit your needs.


----------



## idlejam (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. Regarding the nitecore headband, I did take a look at it and it seems like it would be a good cheap option. I may well end up going in that direction depending on how hard the DIY idea ends up being (or if laziness wins out!). My only wish for the nitecore headband is that it didn't have the bright yellow text all over it, but that's a pretty minor thing in the end....


----------



## idlejam (Mar 10, 2010)

vaska said:


> Almost all traditional headbands use upside-down-strings design, that is not really comfortable on the head. Some better design can be found if one look at scandinavian Mila and Silva.
> Maybe you'll be interested in this made of computer mouse carpet:
> http://www.skisport.ru/photos/picture.php?v=2&w=2&uid=527&id=24332&page=
> (Sorry, there's something wrong with the link, please use copy/paste operation)
> ...


This looks like a pretty neat headband. Certainly looks sturdy enough to not flop around much or slip down if you're being active


----------



## pounder (Mar 10, 2010)

idlejam said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Regarding the nitecore headband, I did take a look at it and it seems like it would be a good cheap option. I may well end up going in that direction depending on how hard the DIY idea ends up being (or if laziness wins out!). My only wish for the nitecore headband is that it didn't have the bright yellow text all over it, but that's a pretty minor thing in the end....



what about a jakstrap? they're pretty dull in colour..


----------



## jankj (Mar 11, 2010)

Pounder: If by "jack-strap" you mean the nite-ize headband (or similar) then I would not recommend them. Something elastic works much better, IMO. 




vaska said:


> Maybe you'll be interested in this made of computer mouse carpet:
> http://www.skisport.ru/photos/picture.php?v=2&w=2&uid=527&id=24332&page=



I'd love to see that - but I don't see any headband there, just some skiers and staff enjoying an outdoors snack table. Nice picture, but no headband.


----------



## ifor powell (Mar 11, 2010)

This is the intended link.


----------



## jankj (Mar 11, 2010)

ifor powell said:


> This is the intended link.



Thanks - that is impressive! It must be very comfortable.


----------



## vaska (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you, *ifor powell*.
Sorry, I didn't have enough time in the morning to fix the wrong link.


----------



## pounder (Mar 11, 2010)

jankj said:


> Pounder: If by "jack-strap" you mean the nite-ize headband (or similar) then I would not recommend them. Something elastic works much better, IMO.



the jakstrap is elastic..and a different product than the niteize headband..

http://www.campingsurvival.com/licoorjaflhe.html


----------



## jankj (Mar 11, 2010)

pounder said:


> the jakstrap is elastic..and a different product than the niteize headband..
> 
> http://www.campingsurvival.com/licoorjaflhe.html



Then it should be good stuff. It's not exactly rocket science we're dealing with here. 

Hard to tell from the pictures, but I see no way of adjusting the width of the strap. May not be much of an issue, but some may want to adjust the tension of the elastic strap. Or maybe "one size fits all" actually works this time.


----------



## pounder (Mar 11, 2010)

jankj said:


> Then it should be good stuff. It's not exactly rocket science we're dealing with here.
> 
> Hard to tell from the pictures, but I see no way of adjusting the width of the strap. May not be much of an issue, but some may want to adjust the tension of the elastic strap. Or maybe "one size fits all" actually works this time.



yeah i've heard good things about it, but I don't actually own one..for the price it would be worth a shot..


----------



## kitelights (Mar 11, 2010)

I've found that the 'fixed' headband holders suck. I designed a rotating band a few years back with the intention of marketing it and waited too long to do so. 

The problem with a fixed mount, even one with two positions, is that inevitably it doesn't shine where you want it to. Mainly, it doesn't angle enough for when you want to do close up work, which is at least 50% of the time for me.

To answer your question about material, the easiest solution is 1" heavy duty nylon webbing, available in many colors. It's indestructible, comfortable, and easy to sew and cut. Burn the ends to make it ravel free.

Use velcro for closure andadjustability, not elastic. Use elastic for the flashlight holder. 

For my prototype I used the black plastic from a frozen TV dinner. I cut two matching rectangular pieces with one side of the rectangle matching the width of the webbing. I sewed my elastic flashlight holder onto one piece and then joined the two pieces together in the middle with a 'rivet.' (I used an eyelet - a miniature grommet) so that it would rotate. I made it tight enough to not move when I didn't want it to, but easy enough to adjust the angle of the flashlight without difficulty and then sewed the back rectangle onto the side of the webbing. 

You now have an instantly and infinitely adjustable headband for about $2 unless you have to invest in an eyelet kit or sewing machine.


----------



## jankj (Mar 12, 2010)

Kitelights, I like your idea and would like to see one in real life. 

I do, however, have an issue with a inflexible bit of webbing adjusted by velcro. I rotate hats according to weather (no hat - thin hat - thick hat) and need to readjust frequently. For some reason I can't get the right amount of tension by adjusting the velcro - it is either too tight or too loose. If I ever do get it right I have to change it next night due to a change in headwear. That's why I'm such a big fan of elastic for the jackstrap / headband. But if it works for you - fine! Good for you. 


That being said, jackstraps are inferior to dedicated headlamps with a proper forehead hinged mount. No glare in my glasses, no pressure on the temple (which I find highly uncomfortable). No issues what so ever with adjusting the beam where I want it. But jackstraps / headbands are nice and handy for extending the usefullness of a cute little 1*AA light into a hands free light. The best one I've tried so far is the nitecore D10 headband.


----------



## idlejam (Mar 13, 2010)

I wonder how a elastic/nylon-webbing hybrid would work. Perhaps using mostly webbing for the various attachment points, but a couple sections of elastic to provide some stretchy-ness. You could still have some velcro for large size adjustments.


----------



## Jarski (Mar 13, 2010)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/242378

I used rubberband for jacket sleeves for that, maybe you could tune this design a bit to fit your needs.


----------



## patricksbushcraft (May 8, 2016)

I did this very thing of making my own headstrap flashlight holder. I just recycled an old elastic headlamp strap I once had from an old cheap headlamp that quit working. It's a simple mod, just cut a piece off the end of the headstrap (if you have extra) make a loop out of it and sew it onto the side of the headband. I didn't use a sewing machine though, just sewed it by hand. Tip: when you make the loop from the piece of elastic, just make it the tightness you want for the flashlights you plan to use with it. Hope that helps.


----------

